# 91' Bianchi Proto



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

I have a chance to buy a 91 Bianchi Proto that is recently restored by Cyclart and has Campy C-record groupo. It is made from Columbus MAX tubing. Seller said the Proto was never offered in the US and not many people know about this particular model. It was said that Gianni Bugno rode a Proto back in the 89's Giro.

Does anyone know anything more about this particular model?

Here are a couple pics:


----------



## ahowd (Sep 16, 2008)

kdub, did you ever get the Biachi Proto?


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

No and I utterly regret it even til now


----------

